# Que pensez vous de l'apps streamtome



## fantomiald07 (4 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
Tout est dans le titre !!!!
Ayant  enfin retrouver le nom de cette application (cf autre post d'hier), j'aimerais  connaitre vos avis concernant cette application ? En ce qui me concerne ,  je suis à la recherche d'une apps me permettant de lire sur mon ipad  mes vidéos et mes mp3 qui se trouvent sur mon pc par l'intermédiaire de  mon réseau wifi (donc sans avoir besoin de les télécharger dessus). 
Avez  vous mieux à proposer ? Qui l'utilise ? Fonctionne-t-elle bien (pas de  bug) ? La différence avec  "air video" ?


Merci par avance pour vos  réponses et bon we.


----------



## momo-fr (4 Juillet 2010)

J'ai installé cette solution, je ne m'en sert que pour la vidéo (pas essayé pour la musique), cela me semble une bonne solution mais ce n'est pas optimum (bugué je pense), attention à avoir un bon réseau wifi sinon ça peut entraîner des blocages durant la diffusion (décalage ou saut dans les séquences), ma Freebox V5 n'est pas tip-top à ce niveau.
Par contre tu vois ce qui est sur ton Mac (chez moi sur un DD externe FW 400), avi, mkv, divx, mp4, pas les .img et .iso bien entendu.

Sur de gros fichiers la compression est visible, il faut forcer en 1440 ou plus mais ça te sature ton wifi, idem quand j'ai voulu choisir un film en Vo avec les sous titrages ça n'a pas marché, enfin il m'a fallut redémarrer l'appli sur liPad et là c'est bien parti mais les sous-titrages n'étaient pas bien lu (problème d'encodage je suppose), je n'ai pas tout testé.

Par contre un .avi avec son .srt lié ça marche très bien.

Je ne m'en servirais que de dépannage pour quelques petits films pour des enfants.


----------

